# WARNING: libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile



## elimelech007 (Nov 7, 2018)

```
$ bibletime
lthemeengine: using lthemeengine plugin
(BibleTime 2.11.2) WARNING: libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
(BibleTime 2.11.2) WARNING: libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
Trace/BPT trap
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2018)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## MarcoB (Nov 9, 2018)

I get these in my ~/.xsession-errors too, when using www/falkon.  Don't know where it's coming from but don't think it's a big problem.


----------



## talsamon (Nov 9, 2018)

elimelech007 said:


> ```
> $ bibletime
> lthemeengine: using lthemeengine plugin
> (BibleTime 2.11.2) WARNING: libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile
> ...



This warning appear in many programs. There are a lot of png's with incorrect sRGB profile. You have convert the png's with graphics/ImageMagick  (`mogrify`) or other tools to have correct png's. The problem is to find the right png's, which had to converted.
And convert all is too much work.
In most of all cases of this warning you  can ignore it, it is mostly harmless.


----------



## elimelech007 (Nov 28, 2018)

freeBSD 12.0, Lumina 1.4.1.3


----------



## Crivens (Nov 28, 2018)

*Points to post #2*


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 28, 2018)

I get the same error in graphics/gimp from time to time. I just ignore it and tell it not to ask me about that file again.


----------

